# heat press dickies workman shirts



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone heat press on dickies shirt before, something like a workman collar shirt. Never tried it thought it would be something different.

thanks

Dee


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I haven't done their work shirts before, but I have done a good deal of pressing on woven garments such as lab coats, and chef coats. Always with vinyl though...I've not tried and inkjet transfer. 

Worked fine...especially when I used Siser Easy Weed. Looks just like screen printing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Have done it with plastisol, worked fine, no issues.


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

I've done inkjet transfers on denim (I'm guessing that's what these are most similar to) and the only thing I'd recommend is to set the pressure much higher than on t-shirts and such.


----------

